# What in the world happened????



## Masterbetta (Dec 19, 2011)

I noticed one of my black skirt tetras stomach area looked very large before leaving for work and when I got home it was dead, I have a total of 5 black skirts now down to 4*frown RIP, I don't believe I have overfed the one with the larger stomach area I had him along with the others for a little over a year now, I'm including some pictures hopefully someone can help me figure out what happened. My tank includes 1 male betta, fantail goldfish, 2 plecos, and now 4 black skirt tetras. 

Also, I do not believe any of the fish are suspect in this unfortunate mishap.

<a href="http://s720.photobucket.com/albums/ww203/kryptonic23/?action=view&current=IMG_20111219_000213.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i720.photobucket.com/albums/ww203/kryptonic23/IMG_20111219_000213.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s720.photobucket.com/albums/ww203/kryptonic23/?action=view&current=IMG_20111219_000222.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i720.photobucket.com/albums/ww203/kryptonic23/IMG_20111219_000222.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s720.photobucket.com/albums/ww203/kryptonic23/?action=view&current=IMG_20111219_000230.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i720.photobucket.com/albums/ww203/kryptonic23/IMG_20111219_000230.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

O.O wow. I have no idea. But that is a really good picture of an unfortunate mishap.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Reminds me of the movie Alien.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Was it wounded like that or did you perform an autopsy? Could have been constipation, bloating, internal infection, or a botched pregnancy.


----------



## Masterbetta (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, it was wounded like that, no autopsy preformed here. Now that you say constipation and bloating either of those may be the case or possibly a botched pregnancy, I'm not sure since i did not know the sex of this fish. My best bet would be either bloating or constipation probably. Because as I was leaving for work that one looked particularly bloated. I'm keeping a close eye on my other tetras at this time, so far so good. Back to the store I go to get another black skirt tetra.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't feed for a few days, and maybe consider switching food. You might have had some bad flakes or something.


----------



## Masterbetta (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok will do, thanks for your help Gizmo.


----------

